# بكااااااااء ,,,,,, الصــــور



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

عندما تبكي الصور 

فِيّ بَعْضْ آلأحْيَآنْ تَرْسٌمْ لَوْحَآتْ تَفِيّضْ ألْوَآنُهَآ وَجَعَاًوَأَلَمْ

حِّينَ لَآ يَكُونّ حَدٌٌ لٍلٍوَجَعْ فَكٌلَّمَآ تَوَقَفْ.. بَدَأ

وَلّيّسَ هٌنَآكْ حِيّلَةٌ سِوَى أَنْ تَرّسٌمْ بِصَمّتْ

اَلَآمْتَجَسَدتْ ..

.. أْلَمْ آلّعٌمٌرْ .. 










.. أَلَمْ آلّوِحْدَةْ ..







.. أَلَمْ اَلغٌرّبَةْ ..







.. أَلَمْ آلفَقِرْ ..







.. أَلَمْ اَلْضَيَآعْ ..







.. أَلَمْ آلحَآجَةْ ..







.. أَلَمْ آلِإنّتِظَآرْ ..








لَوّحَآتْ حَدّثّتْنِيِّ بِأَلَمِهَآفَأبْكَتْنِيّ ..!!








فَأَحّبْبْتٌ أَنْ تَجٍدْ سَعَآدَتُهَآ بِرَوّعَةٍمٌنَآجَآتٍ رَبِهَآ جَلّ جَلآلٌهْ ..​
​


​


----------

